# Weekly competition 2011-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2011)

All current (new) scramblers from the WCA are used. 

For all 3x3x3 events (including FMC) Cube Explorer was used to generate a random position and provide an inverse scramble (generator) for that position.
For all cubes > 3x3x3 (mediumcubes) a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For all cubes > 5x5x5 (bigcubes) a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx R and D are "double layer moves of the entire megaminx. The U moves are normal U moves, not "double layer" or cube rotations
For Square1, the official scrambler is being used. This means that a slice turn should be applied after every move. If there is a (0,0) at the end, that means there were 41 moves so far, so you do a second slice move, to cancel out the first one. That should result in effectively 40 moves per scramble.
Clock hasn't changed, but just so you know: *UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*
*Pyraminx* small letters are for the tips
*Skewb* scrambles are generated using Bryan Logan's scrambler, and follow this rule: With the front facing you, turn the cube a 1/8 turn to the left. The edge of the middle square on top should now be parallel to you. The top square will stay stationary. Turn the edges appropriately around this square.
Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know:

For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes at the end of the thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends Friday/Saturday nightchange GMT (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line. If a competition doesn't start at Friday/Saturday nightchange you still get the full 7 days to participate.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R2 U F2 U F' R' F' U2
*2. *U2 F2 U R2 F' R' U' R
*3. *F U' R F' R' U F2 R F' R'
*4. *U2 R' U2 F' U' F2 U' R U
*5. *F R2 U2 R F' R

*3x3x3*
*1. *F L F L' F2 L2 F' U' R' D B2 R2 D L2 B2 U2 L' D'
*2. *U F' L D' L' D R2 U F R U B2 D2 L2 D' L2 B2 U'
*3. *U' B F U F' D L2 U L' B' F U2 B R F2 L2
*4. *L2 R2 U R B2 F2 L' F U' B2 L2 R' F2 U' F D' F2
*5. *L F2 D R2 D2 F U' L2 D L B2 D' F2 U' R D' F2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *U' B2 Rw' Uw' L' D' Uw' F2 L F L R2 D' Uw L' Fw F R' F Rw Fw Uw F2 U2 B2 Fw' Rw2 Uw' Rw Uw' U B' D2 Uw2 U' L Uw2 U2 L2 B2
*2. *D' U' Fw' Uw L2 B2 R D' Uw Rw' Uw' L2 F D F2 D' Uw' L2 D2 F2 L Fw2 F' D U' Rw2 Uw' U B2 Rw U B F Rw' R' U2 Fw Rw2 B F
*3. *U2 Rw2 F2 D' B D' Rw D' Uw B L Rw2 R U2 F Uw R Fw2 D' U Rw2 Fw2 F2 Uw2 Fw2 F R D Uw L2 D' U Rw2 U2 L2 Fw U2 B' U' B2
*4. *D' R2 D Fw' Uw' F2 D' U' Rw2 Uw B' D2 Uw' U' F L D' Uw' U2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 Uw Rw2 Fw' D2 F2 R Fw2 Rw2 B U' R' D' Uw U' Rw2 D2 Fw' R
*5. *D Uw2 R Uw' R U R' Uw' U2 L2 Uw' Rw' F2 Rw D' F' Rw2 F' Uw2 R F2 L2 Rw R Uw2 L2 R' B Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 U' Fw2 Uw L Uw' Fw Rw' D2 Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *L Lw Dw F' Dw' Uw2 U' B D Uw2 B' F Dw' U2 L' D R Uw2 Bw2 R2 B Bw' Fw Lw B Fw Uw U Lw2 B' F2 Rw' U' L' Rw2 U2 Rw2 B' Lw2 Dw2 B Dw2 Uw B' F2 U' Bw' F2 D U2 B2 Fw' L Lw2 R Dw' Lw2 D' Uw U'
*2. *Rw R B' Fw2 F Lw' U L R Bw R D2 R' Dw L Rw R' D2 Rw' Bw' F' D Dw2 Uw' F' Rw U B R Dw2 Uw R2 D' Dw Bw2 U' Fw2 F L2 Uw Fw F' U2 F' R Bw' Rw' B2 Lw' Uw' Fw R B' F' Uw' F' Lw' Fw' Lw2 Dw'
*3. *Bw Lw' Dw2 Lw2 D Dw' U2 L B' F2 Rw B' Bw2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Dw B' Rw2 B D' U R B' Rw' R2 F Dw2 Bw2 Lw' R' Uw Rw2 F R2 Uw' B R B' Dw2 L Fw Dw' B Rw Bw Lw R' Fw2 L2 R F' Dw2 Uw Rw F D Dw' Rw2 Uw
*4. *Rw' B' Bw2 L Lw' R D' U Fw2 Dw' R' D2 Bw L Lw D' Dw2 Lw Uw2 L2 R B' Bw Fw2 Uw' L Rw Fw' L' Bw2 Dw' F' Lw' Rw2 F2 U' Bw' Uw L' Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw F D2 Bw2 D Lw2 D' R2 U2 F Uw2 Bw2 Fw' D' Uw2 Lw' Fw2 R2
*5. *D' F D2 Bw U' B2 F' Dw2 R2 Bw Fw2 D F Lw R B' Bw F' D Dw' Rw' Fw' Dw2 Rw2 Fw' Dw Uw U2 Rw' R2 U R2 B2 Bw2 Fw' F' U Lw2 Fw2 Dw F' D' Uw Lw' Fw2 Dw' Bw2 Fw' D' Rw D2 F2 R' D' Dw' Rw2 B Fw F' Dw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *L D 2U2 3R' R' 2B 3F' 2F' 2R' U2 3F' 3R U2 3R' D2 3F 3U2 3F 2L' D2 2L2 2R2 2D' 2B 2F2 2L 2F' 2D2 R2 2F' R2 B F' 2U' L2 3R' D2 3U' 3F' L' 2U U2 2L2 2U2 L 2L 2F 2D' B' 2F L 2L R' D' 2L 3R' 3F L' 3R 2F 2D' 2U' 2L' F 3R 3F2 2U' R 2U' 3R2 2B' 3R D2 3R 2D2 3U2 L' 2F U2 F
*2. *B2 2U' L' 3U' 2B' 2L 2U' F2 3U' B 2L' D2 U2 2L 3U 2U' F' 3U' 2L D U' 2B' 2F R2 3F' F2 2D 2R' D' 2U' 2B 3F' 2L2 R' B L2 R' U' R 2D 3F 3R' 2F R 2D' U2 2B' F 2U' F 3U2 2B' L 2D B 2L 2B 2R F2 2R 2U 3R D' 2R D2 U 2F L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 R D 2F 2U 3R 2R 3U2 3F2 R'
*3. *3R B' 3U2 2L' 3R' 2F2 D' 2L' 2D2 U2 2L' 3R2 R2 F 2R 2F 2R R' 3F' 2F D' 2F' U' B2 U 2B2 D2 2R B 2F2 3U2 L D' B 2F' 2L2 D 2D2 F2 2L' 2D2 3F R B2 3R' R' 2D 2R2 2B2 2D 3U2 U F' 3R B' 3U' R2 B' 2U L B2 2B2 U' B 2B2 2R2 R2 3F 2F2 3U U2 B 2F L2 3R2 2U' 2F' 3U' 3F 3U'
*4. *2B' U' 2F' 3U 3F' D 2D' U2 R2 3U2 2B' F2 U' 3F' 2F R' 3F L 2U2 L2 3U2 F' D 3U L' B U 3R' B2 3U2 2U 3R2 B2 2F2 R' 3U 2L D' 2B F' 2R' 3F 3U' 2U B 2L2 D2 2B' 2D 2U U2 3F 3U2 R2 U 3F' 2L2 D2 U F2 3U 3R D2 3R2 3U L' 2L 3R2 R 2U B2 3F' 2D' U' 2F F' 2R2 B 2D2 F
*5. *B2 L2 D 3U' 2U' 2B F2 L R2 3F F2 3R' R' B2 2F' U2 L 2L' D2 2U U' L 2R2 R 2F2 2U2 3F2 2L' 2U U' B 2B' 3F2 2L2 U' 3R2 D' 2B' 3F' 2R 3F' 2L2 U2 3F L2 B' 2R2 3F2 R' 2F' D 3U 2L2 U L 2D' L2 3U2 2L' 2F' 2U' 2B' 2F 3R F' 2U 2F2 2U 2L2 D2 2R' D' 2D' 3U2 U' 2F2 2D' 3R 2B F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' 2U2 L' B' L2 3R2 R2 2D2 2F' 3U' 3L' D 3U2 F L2 3U' 3B' 2R2 B L2 2B' D L 2L' 2B 2F2 3U' 3F' L2 2D' 2U' U 3R' 3D B' U 2F' F 3L2 3F2 R 3F D2 3U' 3R' B2 D 2F 2U2 3L' 3R' 2D' 2U2 3L' 2R R B L' D 3F2 2D2 3L2 3R2 2U 3F' 2L2 3L R 3D' 3B 3F2 D' 2F2 L' F 3R2 3D U' 2R 2U' B2 3R2 2F' 2D2 3D 3U' 2U2 R2 2F2 2R' 3U' R2 F' R2 3F 3R 3B 3L2 B' F2
*2. *L2 3B' 2U2 U2 3R' R' 2B 2F2 2D' 3F R B 3L 2B' 3B 3F 2F2 F' L' D 3U' R D' 3D2 2U2 2R' 3U2 F' 3R2 R B' 2B' 3B2 3F D2 3U' 3R2 3B' F2 3U2 B' 2B F 2U B2 2B 3B F2 3U 3B' 3F' R2 3F2 2F' D 3D F 2U2 B2 3B 3L' 2F2 2L B 2D 3L B 3F2 3L B2 3F' 2U2 L2 3L' 3R R 2U L2 R' 2B 2L 2F 3D2 3R2 2D 3U' 3B2 U 3F' L 3U2 B' 3D 3L2 D2 3D' 2L' 3B 2D' 2B'
*3. *2B 2D' 3F' 3D 3B' 2U' 2R' 3D R2 2F 2R D' 3D B' 2B2 3B2 3F' 3R2 B' F' 3D 3B2 3F' D2 2D 3D' 2U2 U' 3B F 3L 3F' 3L' 2R 2F2 F2 2D' 3L' D' 2R 3D2 3L2 D2 2F' 2D' 3B2 2D2 3D' 3F' 3L2 3R' 2R' D' 2R 2B 2F 2R 3B 3F' 2L 2D2 2R2 2B' 3B2 2F2 F 3L2 D 3D' R D' 2U2 2B2 3F' 3D2 2B' 3D 3F2 L 3L2 R' 3D 2L 3L 3R2 3D2 2F2 2D' 3R' 2B 3F F R' D 2D B' 3D2 3B2 D 2B
*4. *D 3B' L' 2R2 2B 2U' 3L 2B' 3B2 3F2 U 2B' 2L2 3R' 3B' 3F' 3D' 2U' 3B' F2 2L' 3L 2F' L' 3L R2 2B 3F2 3R 3B' 2F2 D' 3U 2U' 2B2 D' 2B 3B' U2 3F2 2D 3R' 2D 3L2 2R2 3F D' R' D' 3U2 2U U F 2D2 3R 3B D 3B D 3U 2R' U2 2L' D 2U' U B' 3L' 3R 2D' 3D' U 3B' D2 L' 2R 3D' U2 R' 2U 2F 3U 3F' 3U2 2B' L' 2L' 2D2 3D' 3U' 3F' 2F L 2L2 D L 2D' 3B 3U2 3L'
*5. *3R2 3F L 2D2 L' 2B2 U' 3F2 F 2D' 2L2 2U 2B' 3D' 3L 3R' R' B 2D2 3D2 2U2 2L2 2B 2L' R' 2B L 3U F' D 3U 2B' 3U2 U' 2F2 F R2 D' 3D2 3U2 U' 2R 2F2 R' 2U 3R' U2 R B2 F' 3R' 2U' B' 3F2 2F2 F2 3L 3R 2R2 R B2 2B' 3B' 2U2 F2 D' 2L2 3L F2 2L2 R 3D2 3U' 2B' 2U 3F' 2F2 F2 3U 3L 2R' 3D2 2R2 F U2 3L2 D2 3D U 2L' 3R 2F D U2 3R2 2D 2F2 3D2 3U F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U F' U F' R2 F U2 F R'
*2. *U' F' U R' F R2 F R2 U R'
*3. *U F' R2 F' R F' U F' U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *L' B' L D' L2 R B D' U' R' B F R' F D' B' U2
*2. *U B' R' F2 R2 B2 U' B D2 U2 B' F' U' R2 U' L' B U'
*3. *D' R' D2 L R B U L' B' D U' F2 D B' U R D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 Fw' Rw B2 U B2 L Uw' B2 L2 R2 D2 R B' F' R' B2 R2 F' L Rw Fw2 F' D2 Rw' F R U2 F L B2 Fw R B2 R U' L' Rw2 D' Rw'
*2. *U R2 Fw2 F2 R' F Uw L2 B' F2 Uw2 U Rw' D' Rw U2 Rw' D' U2 Rw' F' U L Rw' F' Uw2 U Fw' D' Uw2 Rw2 R' Fw2 F2 L F2 L2 R Fw2 Rw2
*3. *F L2 R2 Uw U2 Fw2 R Uw' U L' Rw' F' Rw' B L2 Uw F Uw R' Uw' U2 B' R' B2 Fw D Uw2 U2 Rw Uw' U L Rw F D' L' D R2 B2 Fw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw2 D' B F2 D' Uw2 F' D2 Rw' B L Fw L' Uw' Lw2 B2 Lw Uw L' Dw' R2 Fw' L' D' Lw2 R' Fw Dw2 B Lw2 D' Lw2 B2 Bw F D' Rw' U' F D B Bw Dw2 Bw L' B2 Uw' L Rw' R Uw2 Bw' D Dw' B2 Fw' Rw Bw' Lw2 U'
*2. *L' D2 Fw R' Dw B2 R' Fw Rw U2 Lw2 Uw2 F D U Lw2 Fw F' L2 Rw R' U2 Rw' B D Dw' R' Uw' L' Dw' Rw R2 Bw' Fw Lw B L' U' Rw2 Dw L2 D Uw2 B L2 F L' D2 L2 D2 Dw Uw2 Fw2 U B Fw Uw' Lw Fw U'
*3. *Lw' Rw' B2 Fw' L2 B' D Rw F' Lw' F R' D Fw2 L F U Fw2 D2 F U Bw2 Fw2 Dw2 L Rw' Fw L2 Bw' Fw2 Rw Dw Uw2 U2 R' B' Lw' B2 Fw' F' U' B' Bw2 Dw' L2 Lw Dw Uw Fw U2 Rw' Fw D R' B Uw2 R2 U' Rw' U

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2D' 2L2 3U F2 L' 2R 3U2 2U2 3R F2 3U2 B 2L2 3F 3R' 2B2 2U 3F2 2F D 2L' F2 D2 2U 3F2 2L' 2F L D2 2D2 2U 2R' 2B2 3U U2 R' B 2B2 3F2 F2 3R 2B' D2 2D' 2B' D' B' F' 3U2 3R 2R' R' D' 2F2 L2 D 2D L 2R R' 2B 3F2 U B D2 2D2 3U 2L2 2R2 R' 2D' 3R F' 2U 2R' 3U2 U' R2 B

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *L 2L 3R' R2 3F2 2F2 3U2 3F' D2 2B2 3R' F2 2R 3U' 3R2 3D2 B2 3L 2U2 L' 3L' 2B' 2F2 2U' F' 3D' 2B' L2 R2 3B' R 3D 3F2 3D2 3R' 3D' B L2 D 2L2 3L' 2R2 F2 3D' 2U' U' 3F' 3U 2U2 3L' 2D' B2 3R 2R 2U' 3F2 F L 3L 3D F 3L' F 2L2 R 3F' 2D' 2U U2 F' U2 2F' R 2B' 3D2 U2 2F2 F2 U2 3F' 2D 2U' 3R 2R' 3U2 2R2 D L' R' 3U 3F 3L2 2B2 3F' 3L' 2U' 3L' 2D F2 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *D F2 L' B' U2 B' R' B2 L F2 D' R2 B' F U L R U2
*2. *B2 R2 D2 L2 B' U L2 D R D L' B2 U' B' R D U' F2
*3. *U2 R2 U' L D' L' F2 D' B' R' D U2 R F2 D' U' B2 U'
*4. *R2 D L' D2 R2 B F' L' B U' B2 F' U' B' F2 D B F
*5. *R D' R F' L' R F2 D U' B2 L F' R B2 D F U F' U'
*6. *U' L2 U' F L2 R U2 R B R U' L F D' B' U R' U
*7. *B L R' D2 U' F' R D2 R U B D' L2 D F2 U F D2
*8. *R2 D' B' D' L' F' L F' L' U L' D2 L B' L B2 D2 U'
*9. *B2 L R B2 U' R2 D2 R' F U2 B D2 F D2 L F' L' D'
*10. *F' U B F' U B2 L2 U2 B2 F2 R' F2 U R2 U B' D' U'
*11. *B U2 L2 D2 U' B2 L D' B2 F' U' L D L' F' U L U'
*12. *F D' F D2 F' R2 B L' F R2 F2 L2 F' L2 D' R' F2 U2
*13. *L F2 L F' R' U' B L2 D L F D' R2 D R' D' F2 U
*14. *F2 L2 D' R D2 L2 D2 L' D' R D' F2 U' L' F D' U'
*15. *R' B D' U L F' R2 D2 B U2 L F' D' R' F L B2
*16. *L2 R' B2 F' D B' L2 F' L2 U2 F2 L U R B2 L2
*17. *D2 B U F2 D' B' R' U2 B L F2 D' F2 U B L2 U
*18. *L R2 B2 R B2 F2 D2 B2 R' F2 R U2 B' D' U' F L2 F2
*19. *U2 B2 U B' U2 L' D L' F2 U F U' R2 U' F U2 R' U'
*20. *R2 U' L F' L R' B2 F' R' U' B' D L' B D2 U' B'
*21. *B2 D2 B' F2 U L' B' L D' B2 D' F R2 U2 B' U F U'
*22. *D' R2 F L2 B F L' D2 B2 F U' R D' U F R2 B2 R2
*23. *U B' L2 R D L F R2 D B' D2 L R B' R2 F U' F2
*24. *B' D U' L B2 L F U' L' D2 U F2 L F2 U' B U2
*25. *L' D' F R2 D L2 B' D B D' F2 L2 U' B2 R' D' R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L R' B' L U2 L2 R2 U R2 B2 U2 F' L' R D' L U' F'
*2. *L' F' R' F D2 U2 L' U L F' D F2 U2 L' D R2 U' R2
*3. *D' L U R D' L' B' R D2 F U R2 F' U2 F' R' D U
*4. *R2 D2 F' U L U' B R F L2 F R U2 R2 U F2 L' R
*5. *R' B' R' F D' F D' F D' B D F' R' D' F2 L R U2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *D R D' L B2 D B F U' R2 F2 D L R F D' F R2
*2. *R' F' D L B R2 D' R' F2 U' F' L' D2 F L' R B2
*3. *D' L' F U L' U' R' B' L' F2 D2 L' F L' U' L' R' U'
*4. *B D' L' D2 L2 D B U R2 F' D' F L2 U L2 U2 R2 B
*5. *D F2 U' B L' D2 U2 B' L F R U L F' L2 B2 U R

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *B U' F2 L2 R2 D2 B F' L F' R B2 D2 B' L B L F
*2. *L' U F2 D2 L2 F' R2 U L R2 B2 R' U2 R F' L' R U
*3. *D U2 R B D2 R B' U L' R F' D R2 B2 U2 L F2
*4. *F D' F2 D2 F' D2 L R' F' R' B' R B U2 B2 R2 D' F'
*5. *L' D2 L U' F2 R2 F2 U2 R' B D B2 U F' L' F

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B F' L' B R D2 F2 L' R F D2 L F2 D' B2 L2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 F' R U' F'
*3. *B2 R' B' D' B F' L B L U L F' U F' D2 F' L R2
*4. *R2 D Fw F2 Rw2 F U2 L2 R2 U Fw D Rw D2 F' R B' F2 U' L2 U' Rw2 Fw L Rw Fw' F2 L' B2 Fw Uw' L2 D2 L2 Fw R2 Uw2 R Fw L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R' F U2 F' U' F R2 U' R
*3. *U' F D' L' D L B2 R B' L' D' B' F2 D B' L2 B2 D
*4. *D Uw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 D2 U2 L Rw R2 U2 R2 U2 B' D U L U' Rw B2 L Rw R F2 Uw2 Fw' D2 Uw2 Rw2 D2 F D' B' L' D L2 D Fw U2 F'
*5. *U Bw Dw2 Uw2 Rw Bw2 R D2 Dw L2 Lw' Fw L2 Rw2 R2 U B2 Uw2 L Fw Uw' L Lw' B U' F' L2 Lw2 R2 D Fw Rw' B' Dw2 U2 B' D' Dw' F U' Fw2 L Lw' Rw2 R D Dw' Rw2 B' Bw Fw' D Uw' Lw' D' Fw2 Rw R' Bw' F2

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-1,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=3 / ddUU u=-4,d=3 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=6 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=6,d=0 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=3,d=5 / dUUU u=2 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=1 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=-5 / ddUd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=-1 / dUdU u=-3,d=-3 / ddUU u=-4,d=-3 / UdUd u=2,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=2 / dddd d=-5 / UUdU
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-4 / dUdU u=0,d=6 / ddUU u=0,d=3 / UdUd u=-3,d=0 / dUUU u=-1 / UdUU u=-3 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=6 / dddd
*5. *UUdd u=-4,d=1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=6 / UdUd u=-3,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=6 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / dUUU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R U R U' B L' B l' b
*2. *B L' R' L' R' B U' l r b u
*3. *L R U L' U R L U R b
*4. *R' B L U' R L' R L r b' u
*5. *U L B' L' R' B' L U' B l' r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(4,-1) (6,0) (-3,3) (-3,0) (0,3) (3,0) (-3,3) (-1,0) (3,1) (6,0) (-3,0) (0,3) (-5,0) (0,2) (6,3) (-3,0) (-2,0) (-5,0) (0,0)
*2. *(0,-3) (0,3) (6,3) (-1,1) (6,4) (2,1) (0,2) (6,0) (5,0) (-2,0) (-3,3) (-4,3) (-3,3) (-3,3) (-3,4) (-1,0) (0,0)
*3. *(0,3) (0,3) (3,0) (6,2) (0,1) (5,0) (0,3) (6,2) (0,4) (6,0) (-4,1) (0,1) (6,3) (6,2) (2,1) (4,2) (0,1) (0,0)
*4. *(0,-3) (0,3) (-3,3) (2,1) (0,4) (-2,2) (-2,0) (0,3) (2,0) (0,1) (-2,0) (6,5) (6,1) (-3,0) (2,3) (0,2) (2,3) (0,0)
*5. *(-3,2) (0,-2) (0,3) (3,3) (0,3) (0,2) (3,1) (0,3) (0,2) (6,1) (0,3) (0,4) (1,4) (6,5) (6,0) (3,0) (6,2) (0,0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' R B' L B' F' R L' R B' L F' L' R' L R' F' B' L' F B' L B L' F'
*2. *R' B L' R' F' R B' R' B' L' F' B L R' L' B' R' F' R' B L F L R' F'
*3. *R B' R' L' F B' R B' L R' L' B L' F B' R B' R' F B' L' F R' B L
*4. *R' F R' B R F R F R' B R' B' R B' L R F' R' B F L B' R F R
*5. *R' B' R F B' L' R L' F R' F B R' B' L' F L' R B R' L F' L' R F


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 11, 2011)

Posted early in case I have trouble getting access at Nationals.


----------



## Edmund (Aug 13, 2011)

2x2- 5.84
7.09, 4.95, (10.92), 5.49, (2.70)
2 pretty bad solves. 10.92 i thought i had something nice and really messed it up

3x3- 19.92
20.43, 18.93, (22.33), 20.41, (17.30)

OH- 39.49
39.58, 41.56, (35.83), 37.33, (44.94)


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

3x3x3: 11.81 avg5
Times:12.18, 11.53, 13.39, 11.71, 11.15

2x2x2: 3.62 avg5
Times: 3.62, 3.94, 4.29, 3.30, 1.45

Pyraminx: 9.56 avg5
Times: 9.90, 12.46, 8.62, 10.12, 8.67

3x3x3 OH: 23.25 avg5
Times: 22.55, 29.53, 19.32, 18.86, 27.88

2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4: 1:28.59


----------



## Evan Liu (Aug 13, 2011)

*2x2:* 4.64 4.68 3.83 (8.38) (1.22) => 4.38

*3x3:* 13.00 12.03 (10.91) (15.11) 13.30 => 12.77

*4x4:* 55.61 (51.35) (1:04.54) 54.75 57.91 => 56.09

*2x2 BLD:* 11.86 16.75 DNF => 11.86

*3x3 OH:* (22.74) 26.40 29.87 (33.68) 30.17 => 28.81

*2-4 Relay:* 1:15.71

*2-5 Relay:* 3:04.28

*Magic:* (1.41) 1.13 1.13 (1.06) 1.16 => 1.14

*Master Magic:* 3.10 (3.79) (2.65) 2.66 2.70 => 2.82

*Clock:* (16.78) 12.65 14.80 10.40 (10.05) => 12.62

*Megaminx:* (1:37.30) 1:55.38 1:39.73 (2:09.31) 1:58.13 => 1:51.08

*Pyraminx:* 6.46 7.58 (9.20) (5.72) 8.54 => 7.52

*Square-1:* (44.35) 33.70 31.35 (25.88) 35.49 => 33.51

*3x3 FM:* 37


Spoiler



Cross: y2 U' L' U L' U D2 L' F2 L' F' x2
F2L#1: R' U R
F2L#2: y' R' U2 R
F2L#3: U' y' R' U *R*
F2L#4: *R* U R' U y' R' U' R
COLL: F R' U2 R F' R' F U2 F' R U2


----------



## kinch2002 (Aug 14, 2011)

*FMC: 29 moves* U L D' U2 F2 L' B2 L B2 R F2 R' B R F2 D R' D' L D L' D R2 D2 R' D' R D' R2


Spoiler



U2 B F' L' B R D2 F2 L' R F D2 L F2 D' B2 L2 U2
Done on first try linear (up to 3 corners left)
2x2x2: U L D' U2 F2
F2L#2: L' B2 L B' *
F2L#3: R D R' D' L D L'
F2L#4: D R2 D2 R' D' R D' R2
Insert B' R F2 R' B R F2 R' at * to cancel 3 moves
Pretty simple unskilled solution


----------



## cubedude7 (Aug 14, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.46, 4.23, 5.11, (6.38), (2.52) = 4.93
3x3x3: 15.96, (18.29), (13.40), 14.30, 15.21 = 15.16
4x4x4: 1:10.02, (1:09.32), (1:18.12), 1:09.72, 1:10.31 = 1:10.02. σ = 0.24 :O
5x5x5: 2:15.12, 2:15.99, (2:47.83), 2:12.21, (2:10.09) = 2:14.44
6x6x6: (4:51.33), 4:41.56, (4:29.39), 4:34.68, 4:52.34 = 4:42.52
7x7x7:
2x2x2 BLD: 32.53, 29.11, 40.72 = 29.11
3x3x3 BLD: DNF(59.00), DNF(1:27.47), 1:38.59 = 1:38.59
3x3x3 multiBLD: 3/4 in 14:59.68, first attempt with 4 cubes ever! Shame about that DNF, I did a M3 instead of M2 somewhere...
3x3x3 One-Handed: (54.79), 41.02, (35.70), 45.70, 35.80 = 40.84
3x3x3 Fewest Moves:
2-3-4 relay: 1:49.47
2-3-4-5 relay: 3:48.78
Magic: 1.96, (2.90), (1.75), 1.78, 1.78 = 1.84
Master Magic: (5.22), (4.65), 4.96, 4.66, 5.11 = 4.91
Clock: (12.05), 9.93, 11.80, (9.56), 11.56 = 11.10
Megaminx: 2:08.87, (2:10.47), 2:05.86, 1:59.27, (1:55.46) = 2:04.62
Pyraminx: (10.13), 9.65, 8.40, (7.19), 8.11 = 8.72
Square-1: 16.27, 22.31, (15.90), (32.29), 18.92 = 19.16


----------



## HaraldS (Aug 14, 2011)

3x3x3 (12.73), (9.95), 11.00, 11.61, 11.13 = 11.24

Kind of rushed it


----------



## xEdox (Aug 14, 2011)

*2x2:* (4.25), 4.05, 3.79, 3.05, (1.96) = *3.63* #good solves
*3x3:* 19.05, (22.20), 19.24, 21.18, (14.99) = *19.82*
*4x4:* 1:30.86, 1:25.74, (1:14.71), (1:34.83), 1:18.42 = *1:25.01*
*2-3-4 relay:* *2:15.19* #wrong 4x4 part ._.
*3x3 OH:* (DNF), 55.39, 50.80, 49.10, 1:04.52 = *56.90* #wrong oll in the last -.-
*2x2 BLD:* DNF (1:03.30), *1:43.39*, DNS


----------



## nccube (Aug 14, 2011)

*2x2:* 12.78, 2.73, 2.30, 1.61, 1.45 = *2.21*
*3x3:* 10.56, 9.99, 9.93, 9.71, 10.30 = *10.07*
*OH:* 19.93, 24.33, 35.21, 24.46, 19.27 = *22.91*
*4x4:* 1:01.66, 54.41, 1:00.15, 1:00.04, 56.19 = 58.79 
*5x5:* 2:07.72, 1:54.74, 1:49.09, 1:45.94, 1:42.93 = *1:49.92* (PB)
*Megaminx:* 1:50.13, 1:23.14, 1:55.97, 1:59.54, 1:59.52 = *1:55.21 * (1:23 single is PB by 14 seconds O_O)
*6x6:* 3:58.50, 3:59.58, 3:59.19, 3:58.96, 3:56.21 = *3:58.89*
*Clock:* 8.76, 8.71, 9.72, 9.41, 8.80 = *8.99*
*7x7:* 6:25.11, 6:05.43, 6:27.00, 6:16.36, 6:11.34 = *6:17.60*
*Pyraminx:* 7.75, 7.52, 7.18, 8.65, 7.71 = *7.66*


----------



## vdpflayer (Aug 14, 2011)

*2x2:* 7.28 - (7.82) (lol 28-82) - 5.40 - 6.37 - (3.06) ==> *Average 6.35*, last scramble is f*ck*ng awesome
*3x3:* (18.55) - 14.51 - 18.28 - (13.84) - 14.62 ==> *Average 15.80 (Sub-16 :tu)*
*4x4:* 1:30.86 - 1:36.33 - (DNF) - (1:26.20) - 1:34.22 ==> *Average 1:33.80*:fp
*2x2+3x3+4x4: **2:07.20*
*Pyraminx:* (11.19) - 10.55 - 8.64 - 8.92 - (8.35) ==> *Average 9.37*


----------



## jorgeskm (Aug 14, 2011)

*2x2x2:* 3.74, 3.85, 4.95, 3.75, 1.41 = *3.78*
*3x3x3:* 10.84, 13.89, 14.00, 13.16, 14.83 = *13.68*
*4x4x4:* 1:04.46, 59.10, 55.46, 53.78, 1:00.96 = *58.51*
*5x5x5:* 2:34.03, 2:08.99, 2:41.16, 2:12.37, 2:14.92 = *2:20.44*
*megaminx:* 2:12.77, 2:28.20, 2:20.17, 2:17.28, 2:10.65 = *2:16.74*
*pyraminx:* 10.13, 9.57, 10.45, 6.95, 11.32 = *10.05*
*3x3x3 OH:* 35.69, 26.56, 25.71, 20.84 (PLL skip), 25.81 = *26.03*
*3x3x3 BLD:* DNF(1:48.84), DNF(1:36.96), 1:36.62 = *1:36.62*
*2-3-4 relay:* *1:28.68*
*2-3-4-5 relay:* *3:38.42*


----------



## irontwig (Aug 14, 2011)

FMC: 26 moves



Spoiler



U L D' F' U L2 B L2 B F U' F' L F' B2 D B' D' B2 U F' R2 F U' B' D2

U L D' F' U [Roux block]
L2 B L2 [Square]
B F U' F' L F' B2 D B' [Pseudo F2L]
D' B2 U F' R2 F U' B' D2 B' [LL]
B [Undo pseudoness]

Spent about 15 minutes on R' U2 F' L U R' U L' [2x2x3], but it seemed to be a dead end. The above solution was found pretty much linearly after I decided to go for a Roux start.


----------



## jave (Aug 14, 2011)

2x2x2 = 24.55, 10.32, 8.74, 7.34, 9.46
3x3x3 = 21.49, 22.31, 33.89, 21.27, 28.55
4x4x4 = 1:56.76, 1:55.62, 1:43.69, 1:50.28, 1:55.90
2x2x2 BLD = DNF, 1:05.58, DNF


----------



## emolover (Aug 14, 2011)

*2x2*: 3.53
3.07, 3.56, 4.43, 3.95, 1.92
Nice! 
*2 BLD*: 35.63+
DNF, DNF, 35.63
Used guesstega of coarse. First one was of by a J perm and second one was of by and L shape. I cant believe I got the last one because it was the hardest looking. 
*2-4*: 1:42.55
*2-5*: 3:48.28
PB!
*Pyraminx*: 6.67 
7.19, 7.97, 5.92, 6.13, 6.70
Didn't like the scrambles this week yet I still did good. Lol, .01 better then last weeks.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 14, 2011)

*5x5x5*: 2:05.64, (2:17.72), 2:08.74, (2:01.98), 2:05.38 = *2:06.59*
*3x3x3*: 19.30, 19.47, (22:24), 18.25, (17.43) = *19.01*

Might add BLD later


----------



## Cubenovice (Aug 15, 2011)

*Cubenovice

FMC: 35 HTM*
Extreme Thistlethwaite



Spoiler



on inverse scramble U2 L2 B2 D F2 L' D2 F' R' L F2 D2 R' B' L F B' U2

D2 B2 L2 B (EO) 4
R2 U2 R U D' L D* L* ( U/D edges, note the U to orient all corners) 12
*B2* . D' R2 D' B2 (separate corners into U / D layers) 17
R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 (pair up corners, leaves 4 bad edges) 24
at . insert* B2 L2 *R2 F2 L2 R2 to fix bad edges, solve some and cacel 3 moves 27
*D* (ADF leaves 6 edges) 28
*D2* R L B2 R L U2 L2 (last 6 edges via a modification of Atilla's pair swap alg) 35

With cancellations:
D2 B2 L2 B R2 U2 R U D' L D L' R2 F2 L2 R2 D' R2 D' B2 R2 U' R2 U2 B2 U' B2 D' R L B2 R L U2 L2 = 35 HTM

inverse everything for final solution:
L2 U2 L' R' B2 L' R' D B2 U B2 U2 R2 U R2 B2 D R2 D R2 L2 F2 R2 L D' L' D U' R' U2 R2 B' L2 B2 D2


----------



## Krag (Aug 15, 2011)

*FMC: 40*


Spoiler



R' U' R' L2 U F2 R U2 R' U2 F D F (2X2X3)(13/13)
x'y R U R2 U2 F' U F (F2L 3)(7/20)
B U' B' (F2L 4)(3/23)
Lw' B' U' B U Lw (OLL)(6/29)
y' R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U' (PLL)(11/40)


my first time doing FMC so im hopefully I did it correct.


----------



## cityzach (Aug 15, 2011)

2x2: 5.39 avg
magic: 1.23 avg
master magic: 2.77 avg
pyraminx: 8.71 avg

didnt feel like doing anything else


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 15, 2011)

2x2:
5.63, 3.98, 6.70, (7.64), (2.51) = *5.44*

3x3:
21.29, (28.12), 19.35, 19.54, (17.42) = *20.06*
Using ZZ. Not bad for just starting to mess around with a cube again.

3x3 OH:
(1:06.07), 1:03.62, 43.22, (33.69), 54.21 = *53.68*
Yeah, this is weird. My best comp solve was just over 40 seconds and it was a COLL with EPLL skip. The 43.22 and 33.69 were both full step.

FMC:
Using ZZ-A
*45 moves*
EOLine:
L U' R F' B2 (5/5)

3-Gen F2L:
R' U R U L' U L U2 L2 (9/14)
U R U' R U' L' (6/20)
U R U' R U2 R' U' R' U2 R' U R' (12/32)

ZBLL:
R U2 F U' B' U F' U2 B R' B' U B (13/45)


----------



## Edam (Aug 15, 2011)

*2x2*: 8.90, 8.92, (9.13), (6.55), 6.58 = *8.13*
*3x3*: (15.84), (12.28), 15.67, 13.97, 13.76 = *14.47* _nice!!_
*4x4*: 1:35.89, 1:27.48, (1:22.21),(1:39.58), 1:24.47 = *1:29.28*
*5x5*: 2:47.63, 2:44.39, (2:37.58), 2:51.76, (2:52.57) = *2:47.93*
*6x6*: 6:36.15, 6:33.68, (6:31.86), (6:54.87), 6:33.54 =*6:34.46*


----------



## Callum (Aug 15, 2011)

*2x2*: (12.93), 14.22, (24.65), 13.00, 14.97 = *14.06*
My very first solves with ortega.
*3x3*: 18.82, (25.18), 21.36, (18.40), 18.67 = *19.62*
First sub 20 average!
*4x4*: (1:24.99), (1:48.05), 1:38.37, 1:37.73, 1:33.17 = *1:36.42*
Not bad.
*5x5*: 3:07.60, (3:19.23), (2:54.22), 3:04.03, 3:05.12 = *3:05.58*
*OH*: (1:29.85), (43.99), 1:09.50, 56.32, 51.01 = *58.94*
Messed up a ton in 1, 3, and 4.
*2 + 3 + 4 Relay*: 2:22.11
*2 + 3 + 4 + 5 Relay*: 5:37.01
*Magic*: 2.15, (1.93), 1.93, 2.38, (4.13) = *2.15*
*Master Magic*: 13.80, (9.26), 25.25, (DNF), 10.32 = *16.46*
Only because I can.
*Match the Scramble*: 3:21.42, (3:31.83), (2:50.76), 3:01.38, 3:02.11 = *3:08.30*


----------



## cuber952 (Aug 15, 2011)

*2x2: *3.31, 4.36, 4.36, 2.47, 1.41 = *3.38*
*3x3:* 12.96, 11.72, 16.31, 13.41, 14.15 = *13.51*
*FMC: 32*


Spoiler



R' U2 F' L U R' U R' B2 L' B L B' L' B2 R2 D' R2 B' R B D B' U2 R2 U L U' R2 U L' U


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 15, 2011)

so how do you actually do fmc. i always just use cfop and hope for sub 70


----------



## emolover (Aug 15, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> so how do you actually do fmc. i always just use cfop and hope for sub 70


 
Dont CFOP it unless its a really easy one.  Do petrus.


----------



## tozies24 (Aug 16, 2011)

*2x2:* (11.65), 8.56, 8.46, 7.75, (3.56) ==>> 8.26
*3x3:* 21.66, (22.20), 19.53, 18.70, (18.35) ==>> 19.96
*4x4:* 1:49.47, 1:50.18, (1:44.86), (2:41.62), 2:05.64 ==> 1:55.10
*Pyraminx:* 15.77, (15.18), (21.37), 19.20, 18.46==>> 17.81


----------



## irontwig (Aug 16, 2011)

emolover said:


> Dont CFOP it unless its a really easy one. Do petrus.


 
Don't use methods, just solve.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Aug 16, 2011)

6x6: 3:14.93, 3:17.87, (3:09.61), (3:57.57), 3:36.29 = 3:23.03
3x3: 9.61, 9.36, (8.55), 8.83, (10.13) = 9.27
4x4: 42.57, 41.52, (38.98), (45.06), 44.21 = 42.77


----------



## SimonWestlund (Aug 16, 2011)

2x2: 2.94, 2.49, 4.16, 2.37, 1.25 = 2.60
3x3: 10.21, 11.46, 9.85, 9.95, 8.16 = 10.01
4x4: 48.51, 46.43, 43.29, 48.98, 47.40 = 47.45
5x5: 1:31.43, 1:31.81, 1:24.65, 1:35.11, 1:32.31 = 1:31.85
6x6: 2:44.84, 2:46.93, 2:51.61, 2:34.62, 2:48.19 = 2:46.65
7x7: 4:40.52, 4:25.77, 4:37.27, 4:44.67, 4:33.12 = 4:36.97
2x2 BLD: 8.69+, 12.04, 10.82 = 8.69
3x3 BLD: 1:09.03, 1:14.06, 1:10.92 = 1:09.03
4x4 BLD: 7:33.92, 6:10.53, 
Multi BLD: 5/6 25:59 - 1 edge flipped -.- Popped on the fourth cube and put it in wrong apparently 
3x3 OH: 19.61, 26.71, 21.46, 19.37, 20.12 = 20.39
2-4 relay: 1:04.73
2-5 relay: 2:37.91
Clock: 9.65, 7.61, 8.29, 8.32, 8.11 = 8.24
Megaminx: 45.35, 46.04, 51.40, 52.51, 50.80 = 49.41
Pyraminx: 4.76, 5.41, 4.88, 5.27, 3.55 = 4.97
Square-1: 19.77, 20.75, 17.99, 19.07, 18.52 = 19.12


----------



## onionhoney (Aug 16, 2011)

2x2 : (3.77), 2.61, 2.65, 2.05 , (1.08) = 2.44 Stackmat.


----------



## x-colo-x (Aug 16, 2011)

2x2: 7.32, 4.03, 6.38, 7.34, 3.15= 5.91
3x3: 14.96, (14.26), 15.78, (19.13), 14.59= 15.11
3oh: 56.00, DNF(57.06), 50.59, 46.27, 50.58= 52.39
4x4:1:00.25, 1:06.14, 1:08.92, 1:28.09, 57.84= 1:05.10
the first and the last were oll parity, the second and the fourth were pop and in the third something went wrong in the pairing
2bld: DNF, 14.08, 16.28= 14.08
3bld: DNF (55.xx),DNF 1:05.xx), 46.97= 46.97
4bld: 5:35.89, 4:46.06, DNF (4:36.xx)= 4:46.06
clock: 23.60, 19.83, 20.10, 19.54, 19.35= 19.82
234relay: 1:40.90
multi: 4/5 14:07.16= 3


----------



## RussianWhiteBoi (Aug 16, 2011)

RussianWhiteBoi

2x2 - 7.38
3x3 - 17.85
4x4 - 1:23.91
5x5 - 2:27.10
7x7 - 7:19.17
3x3BLD - 3:34.80
2-4 relay - 2:07.42


times:


Spoiler



2x2: (7.16)(7.37)(9.17)(7.62)(7.12)
3x3: (18.87)(17.20)(18.29)(17.27)(18.00)
4x4: (1:21.73)(1:31.19)(1:18.80)(1:39.08)(1:15.61)
5x5: (2:34.47)(2:16.82)(2:50.32)(2:18.76)(2:28.07)
7x7: (8:08.10)(7:12.58)(7:00.21)(7:00.29)(7:44.73)
3x3BLD: (3:34.80)(5:00.39)(DNF)
2x2, 3x3, 4x4 relay: (2:07.42)


----------



## RaresB (Aug 16, 2011)

2x2 : 5.00, 5.65, 2.86, 5.62, 5.32 = *5.32*
3x3 : 18.54, 13.26, 18.72, 15.54, 13.39 = *15.83 * wow this is why i fail in comps counting 18 sweet.
3x3 OH : 28.42, 28.47, 27.42, 34.41, 30.18 = *29.02*
4x4 : 1:49.80, 1:48.38, 1:34.56, 1:54.02, 1:45.80 = *1:47.99*


----------



## Kian (Aug 17, 2011)

3x3x3- 14.90, 15.50, (14.31), (16.63), 14.75 = 15.05
3x3x3 OH- (23.78), 26.58, 26.00, 28.65, (31.06) = 27.08
2x2x2- 5.77, 5.33, (4.83), (5.83), 5.05 = 5.38
Pyraminx- (11.56), 14.91, (16.81), 11.66, 16.56 = 14.38
Clock- 16.66, (27.83), 22.08, 19.40, (16.13) = 19.38
3x3 BLD- 3:04.05, DNF, 3:18.27
5x5x5- 2:01.05, 2:00.94, (2:00.84), 2:01.21, (2:01.47) = 2:01.07
4x4x4- (1:04.81), 1:06.80, (1:07.86), 1:07.30, 1:04.94 = 1:06.35
2-4 Relay- 1:30.75
2-5 Relay- 3:20.22
MultiBLD- 3 Points 3/3 17:22.45
FMC- 45 Moves



Spoiler



D R' B2 U2 F' D2 F D R' B D' B' D B z2 y F' R U R' U' R' F R B' U' B y2 R2 D R' U2 R D' R' U2 R' U' y2 x U2 Rw' U' Rw U2 Lw' U R' U' Lw2


----------



## nekosensei (Aug 17, 2011)

*3x3:* 25.32, 27.82, 22.03, 23.01, 21.34 = *23.45*
*3x3:* 3:30.99, DNF, DNF = *3:30.99*
*FMC:* *46* moves


----------



## okayama (Aug 17, 2011)

*3x3x3*: (25.53), 22.27, 17.92, 22.68, (17.87) = 20.96

*4x4x4*: (1:13.14), 1:34.91, (1:42.91), 1:26.70, 1:21.21 = 1:27.61
OP, DP, OP, PP, OP

*7x7x7*: (8:11.60), 7:33.85, (6:38.37), 7:11.46, 7:37.20 = 7:27.50

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*: DNF [3:03.97], 2:46.21, DNSy = 2:46.21
1st: Off by 3 edges.

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*: DNF [22:28.88], 10:06.09, DNSy = 10:06.09
1st: Off by 3 edges. memo 6:36.84.
2nd: Yes! PB! memo 5:40 or so

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*: DNF [30:50], DNSy, DNSy = DNF
1st: Off by 3 wing-edges, target miss. memo 16 min or so

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*: 6/6 (58:02.72)
Second success for 6 cubes. memo 43:52.

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: 27 HTM


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 B F' L' B R D2 F2 L' R F D2 L F2 D' B2 L2 U2
Solution: L2 B' L B' R B' L2 B R' B2 L B' L B L2 U' L2 U L2 B' U' L2 B' D B2 R' U2

35 min solution.

(For inverse scramble)

2x2x2 block: U2 R B2 D'
2x2x3 block: B U
Orient edges: U' L2 U B L2 U' L2 U
Solve all: L2 B' L' B L' B2 R B' L2 B R' B L' B L2

The last step can be considered as

All but 3 corners: L2 B' L' B L' B L2 * B2 L' B L2
Insert at *: L2 B R B' L2 B R' B'

but in reality I found the solution directly, without the help of the insertion.


----------



## Alan Chang (Aug 17, 2011)

*3x3:* 15.39, 16.49, 18.96, 16.66, 14.89 = 16.18


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 18, 2011)

*2x2BLD:* 42.69 [ 14], 34.25, 33.21 [ 15] = *33.21* nah
*3x3BLD:* DNF [2:02.35, 54], 1:48.22 [ 38], 1:46.40 [ 48] = *1:46.40* ok
*4x4BLD:* DNF [9:13.11, 3:34], DNF [9:46.44, 5:55], DNF [8:45.41, 5:10] = *DNF* 
so slow on all solves. All only one error.
*5x5BLD:* DNF [16:47.91, 9:21], DNF [15:14.25, 8:36], 12:26.05 [ 7:08] = *12:26.05*
Much better. Both DNF:s were close and the last solve was a huge PB. Easy solve though.
(Funny that I did exec in 5:18 which is faster than I ever solved a 5x5 sighted )
*Multi: 7/11 = 3* in 56:55
Mixed up memo in two cubes, forgot one and had a 2-flip.


----------



## Mako (Aug 18, 2011)

*2x2x2* 5.07, 5.27, (5.37), (3.32), 3.80 = *4.71*
*3x3x3* 15.63, (17.23), 16.70, (10.86), 14.14 = *15.49* 
*4x4x4* 1:20.28, (1:08.69), (1:20.62), 1:19.56, 1:20.61 = *1:20.15* 
*5x5x5* (2:35.44), 2:42.24, (3:13.90), 2:38.64, 2:36.28 = *2:39.05* 
*6x6x6* 5:39.67, 5:32.00, 4:56.79, 4:44.68, DNF = *5.22.82* 
*7x7x7* (8:04.59), 8:24.31, (8:46.78), 8:42.68, 8:41.72 = *8:36.23* 
*2x2x2 Blindfolded* DNF, 24.73, 32,12 = *24.73* 
*3x3x3 Blindfolded* DNF, 2:10.59, DNF = *2:10.59*
*4x4x4 Blindfolded* 18:41.36, DNF, DNF = *18:41.36*
*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded* = *3/3 21:35.11* 
*3x3x3 One Handed* (35.80), 42.59, 37.28, (45.33), 37.28 = *39.05* 
*3x3x3 With Feet* 1:15.54, (1:06.15), (DNF) 1:11.82, 1:14.32 = *1:13.89*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble* (1:52.08,) (1:16.72), 1:22.17, 1:26.75, 1:30.00 = *1:26.31*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves* = *42* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay* = *1:46.88 * 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay* = *4:16.51 * 
*Master Magic* 5.20, (5.18), 5.26, (6.74), 5.43 = *5.30*
*Clock* 17.52, 15.70, 16.59, 15.28, 20.62 = *16.61* 
*MegaMinx* 1:52.04, (1:57.47), (1:47.21), 1:52.50, 1:51.63 = *1:52.06*
*PyraMinx* 8.76, 8.47, (6.96), (10.57), 7.91 = *8.38*
*Square-1* 54.14, (1:12.05), (37.22), 54.15, 53.24 = *53.84*
*Skewb* 17.36, (23.31), 18.91, 19.10, (16.32) = *18.46* 


FMC: 42


Spoiler



U L B L' D B' R' F' L F2 L R' F2 R L' U L U L' U' L U2 L' U' [y, x'] R U R' F2 R' F2 R[x, y] R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R


----------



## Daniel Wu (Aug 18, 2011)

*2x2: *4.17, 4.65, 4.30, 3.89, 1.83 = *4.12*
*3x3: *15.61, 13.01, 13.72, 14.61, 18.28 = *14.65*
*4x4: *1:16.47, 1:09.27, 1:07.43, 1:22.23, 1:22.08 = *1:15.94*
*5x5: *2:18.02, 2:29.72, 2:23.71, 2:26.58, 2:18.52 = *2:22.94*
*6x6: *4:32.54, 4:44.62, 4:40.00, 4:46.06, 4:49.95 = *4:43.56*
*7x7: *7:17.14, 7:33.08, 6:59.16, DNF(1:02.87), 8:00.24 = *7:36.82*
*3x3 BLD: *DNF(1:20.94), DNF(3:15.82), 3:48.24 = *3:48.24*
*3x3 OH: *29.14, 29.44, 24.68, 23.71, 31.08 = *27.75*
*Magic: *1.93, 1.66, 2.00, 1.96, 1.56 = *1.83*
*Master Magic: *5.06, 7.11+, 9.88+, 4.80, 5.65 = *5.94*
*Clock: *25.19, 20.88, 17.83, 18.50, 24.18 = *21.19*
*Megaminx: *2:17.55, 2:32.40, 2:18.38, 3:01.21, 2:29.21 = *2:26.66*
*Pyraminx: *4.81, 5.33, 7.33, 4.78, 5.63 = *5.26*
*Square-1: *37.72, 28.86, 43.53, 37.94, 38.88 = *38.18*


I did this all in one sitting. Megaminx PB single and average.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey:

*2x2x2:* 9.21, 7.57, 8.34, 11.84, 5.06 = *8.37*
*3x3x3:* 26.06, 20.97, 23.30, 20.18, 23.00 = *22.42*
*4x4x4:* 1:30.72, 1:37.18 [P], 1:31.17 [O], 1:45.15 [OP], 1:35.15 [OP] = *1:34.50*
*5x5x5:* 2:30.63, 2:38.21, 2:32.46, 2:37.85, 2:42.36 = *2:36.17*
*6x6x6:* 5:05.80, 4:54.33, 5:21.84 [OP], 4:52.24 [OP], 5:02.57 [O] = *5:00.90*
*7x7x7:* 7:17.17, 7:14.46, 7:58.73, 7:21.79, 6:27.79 = *7:17.81*
*2x2x2 BLD:* 29.09, DNF [32.59, 3C], 24.93 = *24.93*
*3x3x3 BLD:* 1:45.63, 1:48.77, 1:27.55 = *1:27.55*
*4x4x4 BLD:* 9:00.15 [4:21], DNF [6:50.53, 3:20, 3W], 7:54.80 [3:50] = *7:54.80*
*5x5x5 BLD:* DNF [20:38.69, 13:09, 3E], 14:08.15 [7:23], DNF [11:55.95, 6:10, 2E] = *14:08.15*
Comment: Ugh – I believe the third one would have been my first sub-12! I memorized the wrong sticker of the first central edge. It’s funny – it seems like I have a common problem that I most often mismemorize one of the first few pieces on a solve – it’s like I need some time to settle in. It seems like, for a true safety solve, I should always go over the first few pieces again when I’m done memorizing, since it’s where I’m most likely to make a mistake. On the first solve, I couldn’t get my memo to stick. I then scrambled and started the second solve, “real-man” style, and had no problem at all on that one. I was surprised, since it’s usually hard for me to overcome something like that!
*6x6x6 BLD:* *31:46.57* [17:38]
Comment: Just a nice, easy solve.
*7x7x7 BLD:* *DNF* [52:11.73, 29:03, 2O 2o+]
Comment: Off by two obliques and two outer + centers. Memory wasn’t sticking very well, but at least it wasn’t a disaster.
*3x3x3 multiBLD:* *3/5 = 1 point, 25:27.00* [19:47]
Comment: I was burned out on big multis after this weekend, so I decided to do a small number. Memory again wasn’t sticking very well, so it was super slow. I think I did 4 refresh passes after I finished memorizing – terrible! Cube 3 was off by 3 corners because I memorized R instead of S; cube 5 was off by 3 corners (executed JD instead of ID), 2 edges flipped (I didn’t see one of them), and 3 edges permuted (I have no idea what I did wrong on those – I memorized them correctly).
*3x3x3 OH:* 44.91, 46.40, 49.38, 32.84, 45.53 = *45.61*
*3x3x3 WF:* 1:36.31, 1:52.34, 2:05.63, 1:57.03, 2:08.80 = *1:58.33*
Comment: Now that Nationals is over, I decided to go back to solving on carpet. Solving on a hard floor wasn’t helping me get better at that anyway, so why bother?
*3x3x3 Match the scramble:* 1:17.21, 1:18.25, 3:25.29, 1:40.34, 1:16.47 = *1:25.27*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves:* *35 moves*


Spoiler



L’ U’ L2 B’ U2 B L B’ U’ B U B’ U’ B2 U2 B’ U2 F’ U B U’ F U’ F’ U B’ U’ F R’ F2 U R’ U2 R U’

Premoves: R’ F2 U R’ U2 R U’ (make 2x2x3 – yes, I actually found these as premoves, not with a reverse scramble)
3x cross: L’ U’ L2 B’ U2 B L
4th pair & OLL: B’ U’ B U B’ U’ B
PLL (V perm): B U2 B’ U2 F’ U B U’ F U’ F’ U B’ U’ F
BB become B2 before PLL.

Comment: Wonderful start, but I couldn’t find a decent ending. I only know one V perm (15 moves), but this one is the mirror image of that one, canceled one move, and was easy to figure out.


*2-4 relay:* *2:06.65* [OP]
*2-5 relay:* *5:05.96* [OP]
*Magic:* 11.78, 17.33, 10.13, 8.43, 12.47 = *11.46*
Comment: OHITABLD, of course. I tried doing the twist Stachu’s way, and that went pretty well sometimes – it’s clear I should be able to get better by doing it that way. I’m having more trouble with the flips at the end, though – those were done my old way with these solves. It’ll take me a while to be better with Stachu’s approach on the flips.
*Master Magic:* 3.77, 3.21, 3.18, 3.19, 3.03 = *3.19*
Comment: Pretty nice!
*Clock:* DNF [0:30], 17.22, 16.94, 15.40, 16.28 = *16.81*
Comment: The BLD solve was completely hopeless because a pin was messed up. I’m afraid my clock is ruined forever, so I’m going to need to find another one.
*MegaMinx:* DNF [31:09.68, 14:58, 5C 7E], 3:19.38, 3:02.88, 3:28.36, 3:06.56 = *3:18.10*
Comment: On the BLD solve, the 5 corners and 5 of the edges were probably due to one wrong turn of one face somewhere. That happens on so many of my megaminx BLD attempts. 
*Pyraminx:* 1:32.06, 14.61, 13.05, 15.18, 15.34 = *15.04*
*Square-1:* 5:35.71 [2:50, case FB], 50.05 [P], 35.90 [P], 43.76, 57.20 [P] = *50.34*
*Skewb:* DNF [3:21.05, 1:58, 3 centers], 23.69, 13.96, 20.30, 21.97 = *21.99*


----------



## AvGalen (Aug 20, 2011)

*2x2x2: *9.13 7.18 (9.63) 8.68 (4.58) = *8.33*
*3x3x3: *20.02 (18.65) 19.58 (22.43) 19.58 = *19.73*
*4x4x4: *(1:07.56) 1:18.21 1:20.91 1:11.97 (1:23.06) = *1:17.03*
*5x5x5: *2:12.83 2:20.33 (2:06.97) (2:21.41) 2:17.31 = *2:16.82*
*6x6x6: *4:12.41 (4:05.71) 4:28.38 (4:38.30) 4:36.28 = *4:25.69*
*7x7x7: *6:37.75 6:28.31 (6:55.30) 6:37.13 (6:27.31) = *6:34.40*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: *(1:00.97) DNF DNF = *1:00.97*
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: *(3:37.90) 4:34.36 DNF = *3:37.90*
*3x3x3 One Handed: *38.96 (32.52) (53.09) 35.22 39.63 = *37.94*
*3x3x3 Match the scramble: *(1:19.11) 1:10.78 1:14.09 1:02.52 (1:02.06) = *1:09.13* 
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: *1:43.31 = *1:43.31*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: *4:07.83 = *4:07.83*
*Magic: *2.28 (1.61) 2.04 (2.53) 2.22 = *2.18*
*Master Magic: *7.94 (4.22) 5.72 4.40 (8.03) = *6.03*
*Clock: *14.86 13.77 18.50 (13.63) (18.84) = *15.71*
*MegaMinx: *3:05.09 (2:47.53) 2:58.46 (3:08.55) 2:52.09 = *2:58.55*
*Pyraminx: *10.77 13.21 (10.33) (14.36) 12.81 = *12.26*
*Square-1: *51.47 (DNF) 1:01.19 1:00.16 (48.61) = *57.61*


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2x2: 5.57 - (6.21) - 5.29 - 4.48 - (1.85) = 5.11
3x3x3: 17.23 - 18.42 - (14.11) - 17.99 - (19.01) = 17.88 (ZhanChi is Nice  )
4x4x4: 1:26.19 - (1:20.07) - 1:27.25 - (1:30.32) - 1:27.93 = 1:27.12
5x5x5: 2:10.35 - (2:28.44) - 2:11.18 - 2:13.49 - (2:08.18) = 2:11.67
6x6x6: 4:38.30 - 4:34.74 - (4:30.80) - (4:46.80) - 4:44.68 = 4:39.24
7x7x7: (8:28.25) - 8:34.48 - (8:52.40) - 8:49.04 - 8:32.93 = 8:38.82
2BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
3BLD: DNF - DNF - DNF = DNF
MultiBLD: 0/2 (16.42) (both had all edges solved, just messed up corners apparently)
3x3x3OH: 38.42 - (35.93) - 42.45 - (45.91) - 40.47 = 40.45
3x3x3MTS: 2:01.53 - 2:17.43 - 1:59.51 - (1:47.32) - (2:20.25) = 2:06.16
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4: 1:55.88
2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5: 4:25.34
Magic: 1.82 - 1.80 - (1.92) - 1.75 - (1.72) = 1.79
Master Magic: (4.41) - 4.57 - 5.65 - 5.49 - (5.84) = 5.24
Clock: (24.63) - (37.31) - 28.73 - 29.71 - 26.14 = 28.19
MegaMinx: 1:51.00 - 1:54.38 - 1:53.58 - (1:57.25) - (1:49.44) = 1:52.99
PyraMinx: (12.40) - 11.38 - 11.49 - (8.16) - 9.15 = 10.67
Square-1: 1:51.79 - (1:26.81) - 2:06.25 - 1:48.61 - (DNF) = 1:55.55
Skewb: 8.53 - (9.24) - 8.28 - (7.34) - 7.93 = 8.06
FMC: 54 HTM


Spoiler



L' U L D' B2 R' F2 L D' R D R' F' D F x2
U' R U R2 F' R
U2 F U' F U' F U' F' U' F U2 F' U F 
y2 R U2 R D R' U2 R D' R U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2




Just to check, is the format for BLD events best of 3?


----------



## Jakube (Aug 20, 2011)

MaeLSTRoM said:


> Just to check, is the format for BLD events best of 3?



Yes.


----------



## Zane_C (Aug 20, 2011)

*2x2:* (6.87), 5.57, 4.91, 4.52, (3.00) = *5.00*
*3x3:* 12.24, (11.47), 13.46, 11.78, (23.06) = *12.50*
*4x4:* 1:07.87, 1:06.07, (1:01.46), (1:20.59), 1:10.57 = *1:08.17*
*5x5:* 2:27.99, 2:37.06, 2:22.79, (2:18.37), (3:16.66) = *2:29.38*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 relay:* = *1:26.08*
*2x2 + 3x3 + 4x4 + 5x5 relay:* = *3:52.51*
*3x3 OH:* 25.53, (28.38), 25.61, 27.59, (24.62) = *26.24*
*Pyraminx:* (6.30), 12.89, 12.08, (14.47), 14.46 = *13.14*
*Clock:* 14.32, 14.45, 29.69, (13.63), (DNF(20.02)) = *19.49*
_Comment: That was such a fail._

*2x2 BLD:* 22.13, 17.64, 23.83 = *17.64* 
*3x3 BLD:* 48.73, DNF, DNF = *48.73*
*4x4 BLD:* 5:23.85, DNF, DNF = *5:23.85*
Comment: I didn't even start memorising the last, couldn't be bothered after spending so long orienting.
*3x3 Multi BLD:* 17/21 (55:57.86[35:03]) = *13 points*
Comment: Details here.


----------



## Thunderbolt (Aug 20, 2011)

2x2: 6.61, 6.19, 6.52, 6.07, 3.49=6.26
3x3: 21.33, 18.30, 20.66, 18.67, 21.44=20.22
Pyraminx: 9.83, 17.78, 8.95, 11.73, 10.70=10.75
Square-1: 41.19, 45.09, 53.01, 1:00.07, 46.02=48.04
4x4: 1:35.57, 1:25.58, 1:30.16, 1:45.71, 1:41.59=1:35.77


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 20, 2011)

Preliminary results, Simon back on top .

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.21 nccube
 2.44 onionhoney
 2.60 SimonWestlund
 3.38 cuber952
 3.53 emolover
 3.62 chicken9290
 3.63 xEdox
 3.78 jorgeskm
 4.12 rickcube
 4.38 Evan Liu
 4.71 Mako
 4.93 cubedude7
 5.00 Zane_C
 5.11 MaeLSTRoM
 5.31 pwnAge
 5.38 Kian
 5.44 Sir E Brum
 5.84 Edmund
 5.91 x-colo-x
 6.26 Thunderbolt
 6.35 vdpflayer
 7.38 RussianWhiteBoi
 7.97 cubersmith
 8.13 Edam
 8.26 tozies24
 8.33 AvGalen
 8.37 Mike Hughey
 9.51 jave
 14.06 Callum
 DNF cityzach
*3x3x3 *(33)

 9.27 Yes, We Can!
 10.00 SimonWestlund
 10.07 nccube
 11.25 HaraldS
 11.68 chicken9290
 12.49 Zane_C
 12.78 Evan Liu
 13.51 cuber952
 13.68 jorgeskm
 14.47 Edam
 14.65 rickcube
 15.05 Kian
 15.11 x-colo-x
 15.16 cubedude7
 15.49 Mako
 15.80 vdpflayer
 15.82 pwnAge
 16.18 Alan Chang
 17.85 RussianWhiteBoi
 17.88 MaeLSTRoM
 19.01 Keroma12
 19.62 Callum
 19.73 AvGalen
 19.82 xEdox
 19.92 Edmund
 19.96 tozies24
 20.06 Sir E Brum
 20.22 Thunderbolt
 20.96 okayama
 22.42 Mike Hughey
 23.45 nekosensei
 23.79 cubersmith
 24.12 jave
*4x4x4*(25)

 42.77 Yes, We Can!
 47.45 SimonWestlund
 56.09 Evan Liu
 58.51 jorgeskm
 58.79 nccube
 1:05.10 x-colo-x
 1:06.35 Kian
 1:08.17 Zane_C
 1:10.02 cubedude7
 1:15.94 rickcube
 1:17.03 AvGalen
 1:20.15 Mako
 1:23.91 RussianWhiteBoi
 1:25.01 xEdox
 1:27.12 MaeLSTRoM
 1:27.61 okayama
 1:29.28 Edam
 1:33.80 vdpflayer
 1:34.50 Mike Hughey
 1:35.77 Thunderbolt
 1:36.42 Callum
 1:45.63 cubersmith
 1:47.99 pwnAge
 1:53.93 jave
 1:55.10 tozies24
*5x5x5*(15)

 1:31.85 SimonWestlund
 1:49.92 nccube
 2:01.07 Kian
 2:06.59 Keroma12
 2:11.67 MaeLSTRoM
 2:14.44 cubedude7
 2:16.82 AvGalen
 2:20.44 jorgeskm
 2:22.94 rickcube
 2:27.10 RussianWhiteBoi
 2:29.28 Zane_C
 2:36.17 Mike Hughey
 2:39.05 Mako
 2:47.93 Edam
 3:05.58 Callum
*6x6x6*(10)

 2:46.65 SimonWestlund
 3:23.03 Yes, We Can!
 3:58.88 nccube
 4:25.69 AvGalen
 4:39.24 MaeLSTRoM
 4:42.52 cubedude7
 4:43.56 rickcube
 5:00.90 Mike Hughey
 5:22.82 Mako
 6:34.46 Edam
*7x7x7*(9)

 4:36.97 SimonWestlund
 6:17.60 nccube
 6:34.40 AvGalen
 7:17.81 Mike Hughey
 7:19.20 RussianWhiteBoi
 7:27.50 okayama
 7:36.82 rickcube
 8:36.24 Mako
 8:38.82 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 one handed*(20)

 20.40 SimonWestlund
 22.91 nccube
 23.25 chicken9290
 26.03 jorgeskm
 26.24 Zane_C
 27.08 Kian
 27.75 rickcube
 28.81 Evan Liu
 29.02 pwnAge
 37.94 AvGalen
 39.05 Mako
 39.49 Edmund
 40.45 MaeLSTRoM
 40.84 cubedude7
 45.61 Mike Hughey
 52.39 x-colo-x
 53.32 cubersmith
 53.68 Sir E Brum
 56.90 xEdox
 58.94 Callum
*3x3 with feet*(2)

 1:13.89 Mako
 1:58.33 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(13)

 8.69 SimonWestlund
 11.86 Evan Liu
 14.08 x-colo-x
 17.64 Zane_C
 24.73 Mako
 24.93 Mike Hughey
 29.11 cubedude7
 33.21 MatsBergsten
 35.63 emolover
 1:00.97 AvGalen
 1:05.58 jave
 1:43.39 xEdox
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 46.97 x-colo-x
 48.73 Zane_C
 1:09.03 SimonWestlund
 1:27.55 Mike Hughey
 1:36.62 jorgeskm
 1:38.59 cubedude7
 1:46.40 MatsBergsten
 2:10.59 Mako
 2:46.21 okayama
 3:04.05 Kian
 3:30.99 nekosensei
 3:37.90 AvGalen
 3:48.24 rickcube
 DNF MaeLSTRoM
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 4:46.06 x-colo-x
 5:23.85 Zane_C
 6:10.53 SimonWestlund
 7:54.80 Mike Hughey
10:06.09 okayama
18:41.36 Mako
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:26.05 MatsBergsten
14:08.15 Mike Hughey
 DNF okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

31:46.57 Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(10)

17/21 (55:57)  Zane_C
6/6 (58:02)  okayama
5/6 (25:59)  SimonWestlund
4/5 (14:07)  x-colo-x
3/3 (17:22)  Kian
3/3 (21:35)  Mako
7/11 (56:55)  MatsBergsten
3/4 (14:59)  cubedude7
3/5 (25:27)  Mike Hughey
0/2 (16:42)  MaeLSTRoM
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 1:09.13 AvGalen
 1:25.27 Mike Hughey
 1:26.31 Mako
 2:06.16 MaeLSTRoM
 3:08.30 Callum
*2-3-4 Relay*(18)

 1:04.73 SimonWestlund
 1:15.71 Evan Liu
 1:26.08 Zane_C
 1:28.59 chicken9290
 1:28.68 jorgeskm
 1:30.75 Kian
 1:40.90 x-colo-x
 1:42.55 emolover
 1:43.31 AvGalen
 1:46.88 Mako
 1:49.47 cubedude7
 1:55.88 MaeLSTRoM
 2:06.65 Mike Hughey
 2:07.20 vdpflayer
 2:07.42 RussianWhiteBoi
 2:15.19 xEdox
 2:22.11 Callum
 2:33.02 cubersmith
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(12)

 2:37.91 SimonWestlund
 3:04.28 Evan Liu
 3:20.22 Kian
 3:38.42 jorgeskm
 3:48.28 emolover
 3:48.78 cubedude7
 3:52.51 Zane_C
 4:07.83 AvGalen
 4:16.51 Mako
 4:25.34 MaeLSTRoM
 5:05.96 Mike Hughey
 5:37.01 Callum
*Magic*(7)

 1.14 Evan Liu
 1.79 MaeLSTRoM
 1.84 cubedude7
 1.85 rickcube
 2.15 Callum
 2.18 AvGalen
 11.46 Mike Hughey
*Master Magic*(9)

 2.82 Evan Liu
 3.19 Mike Hughey
 4.91 cubedude7
 5.24 MaeLSTRoM
 5.30 Mako
 5.94 rickcube
 6.02 AvGalen
 16.46 Callum
 DNF cityzach
*Skewb*(3)

 8.25 MaeLSTRoM
 18.46 Mako
 21.99 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(12)

 8.24 SimonWestlund
 8.99 nccube
 11.10 cubedude7
 12.62 Evan Liu
 15.71 AvGalen
 16.60 Mako
 16.81 Mike Hughey
 19.38 Kian
 19.49 Zane_C
 19.82 x-colo-x
 21.19 rickcube
 28.19 MaeLSTRoM
*Pyraminx*(18)

 4.97 SimonWestlund
 5.26 rickcube
 6.67 emolover
 7.53 Evan Liu
 7.66 nccube
 8.38 Mako
 8.72 cubedude7
 9.37 vdpflayer
 9.56 chicken9290
 10.05 jorgeskm
 10.67 MaeLSTRoM
 10.75 Thunderbolt
 12.26 AvGalen
 13.14 Zane_C
 14.38 Kian
 14.47 cubersmith
 15.04 Mike Hughey
 17.81 tozies24
*Megaminx*(10)

 49.41 SimonWestlund
 1:51.08 Evan Liu
 1:52.06 Mako
 1:52.99 MaeLSTRoM
 1:55.21 nccube
 2:04.67 cubedude7
 2:16.74 jorgeskm
 2:26.66 rickcube
 2:58.55 AvGalen
 3:18.10 Mike Hughey
*Square-1*(9)

 19.12 SimonWestlund
 19.17 cubedude7
 33.51 Evan Liu
 38.18 rickcube
 48.04 Thunderbolt
 50.34 Mike Hughey
 53.84 Mako
 57.61 AvGalen
 1:55.55 MaeLSTRoM
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(14)

26 irontwig
27 okayama
28 guusrs
29 kinch2002
32 cuber952
35 Mike Hughey
35 Cubenovice
37 Evan Liu
40 Krag
42 Mako
45 Kian
45 Sir E Brum
46 nekosensei
54 MaeLSTRoM

*Contest results*

333 SimonWestlund
246 Mako
242 Zane_C
238 Mike Hughey
232 Evan Liu
221 cubedude7
201 nccube
196 MaeLSTRoM
182 Kian
177 rickcube
177 AvGalen
175 jorgeskm
157 x-colo-x
110 chicken9290
102 okayama
80 Yes, We Can!
78 emolover
78 cuber952
75 RussianWhiteBoi
71 xEdox
71 MatsBergsten
65 vdpflayer
63 Edam
61 pwnAge
59 Callum
50 Thunderbolt
47 Sir E Brum
40 Edmund
39 cubersmith
33 HaraldS
33 Keroma12
31 onionhoney
27 tozies24
27 nekosensei
24 irontwig
22 guusrs
21 kinch2002
21 jave
19 Cubenovice
19 Alan Chang
16 Krag
5 cityzach


----------



## guusrs (Aug 20, 2011)

ooooow,!, too late! Sorry.

FMC: (28)

scramble: U2 B F' L' B R D2 F2 L' R F D2 L F2 D' B2 L2 U2
solve: B2 U2 R U' L2 U R' U' L' B L' B2 U' B D L D' B L B2 L' U' B' L D B2 R' U2

solve on inverse scramble with pre-move [B2]
2x2x3: U2 R B2 D' L' B U (7+1)
F2L-1: L2 B2 L' B' D L' D' (14+1)
all but 3 corners: B' U B2 L B' L' U' (21+1)
correct pre-move B2 (22)
at @ insert U L2 U R U' L2 U R' U2, 3 moves cancel


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 21, 2011)

*3x3* 26.63, 23.04, 22.64, 25.69, 18.39 = 23.79 
*2x2* 10.04, 7.89, 7.07, 5.97, 8.94 = 7.97
*4x4* 1:42.68, 1:35.41, 1:42.88, 1:51.32, 2:19.39 = 1:45.63
*Pyra* 9.54, 21.04, 14.68, 13.29, 15.43 = 14.52
*OH* 44.40, 48.09, 59.45, 52.42, 1:03.32 = 53.32 
*2-4 relay* 2:33.02


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 21, 2011)

damn zane. going for 21. hes moving up in the world


----------

